# the webpage you are viewing is trying to close the window.



## big nose (Feb 26, 2012)

hi, about 2 days ago, when using ebay, i started to get this popup "the webpage you are viewing is trying to close this window. do you want to close this window? " this doesn't happen in my ebay only when i click on an item to look at it, it also doesn't seem to happen on any other websites. its really annoying as it does it for every item i look at. please could you help. thanks. i am using ie8, and have tried reinstalling it to no avail.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

First try clear your browser history.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In IE Tools/Internet Options/Security/(select) Internet Zone> (click) Default
Level.
Or, Internet Options>/Security> (select) Internet Zone> Custom> Scripting>
Active scripting> Enable.


----------



## big nose (Feb 26, 2012)

hi, thanks for the reply, i have cleared the browser history, i have also set internet zones to default level, active scripting is enabled, i also added ebay to the list of trusted sites, none of this stops the message, it must be something to do with ie8 as i can't see that a page selling things would want to close itself, it kind of defeats the object of the add.
will ie9 run on xp? do you think it may be worth trying that? thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Turn off the "pop up blocker" in the browser setting and then close the window .A new window will open


----------



## big nose (Feb 26, 2012)

hi, spunk.funk, tried turning off the pop up blocker, the message still comes up.
i uninstalled ie8 and installed ie7 and didnt get the box any more, so it is a problem with ie8 for sure, i then did a new download of ie8 and installed it and the box is back straight away, what i don't understand is i didn't have this problem from the point i first got ie8, which must have been 2 years ago, or pretty much as soon as it came out, then 1 week ago this starts happening, thanks for the help so far.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *Tools* and choose *Compatibility View*. See if that helps.


----------



## big nose (Feb 26, 2012)

hi, already put ebay in compatabilty view, i checked again to be sure. but i do by chance happen to have found a solution. i had uninstalled ie8 and reinstalled it maybe 4 times, always getting the next copy from microsoft website, although they do seem to be different pages depending on if you put ie8 or ie8 for xp, anyway none of them cured the problem, so i tried google chrome, the popup was gone but i didn't like the look of it or the tools, so i tried firefox, the look of this and its tools and favourites was ok, and also no popup, now i was checking my email in hotmail and every time you sign out of hot mail microsoft offers you ie8 as a whole page advert, maybe they know you are using another browser, so i thought ok last chance, downloaded it and installed it, and so far i've looked at 25 pages on ebay and no popups, how or why this has cured it i don't know, but then how or why it started popping up stuff i don't know either. thanks for all your suggestions, hopefully this process will help someone else with the same problem.


----------

